# Amp Guts



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Does this look like a decent amplifier, by looking at the guts?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well they took the time/money to block the radiation from the power supply area. I would vote yes .

Lot going on in there.. appears to be 4ch classAB. What model?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

T5.2500DL | Soundstream


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

ca90ss said:


> T5.2500DL | Soundstream


Really? Huh.. guess that's embarrassing.

Where's the output filters..


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Hard to tell for sure but you can just barely make out the model number in the picture.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Soundstream don't make amps, is what I read on these forums. I think this series is a decent. I have measured 125w x 4 and 600w x 1 at 4 ohms. No noise but large in size Class AB amplifier.


----------



## fabrique au japon (Jun 30, 2014)

disconnected said:


> Does this look like a decent amplifier, by looking at the guts?


Take the clamps off the fets and the story will be told. Otherwise Nah!


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

fabrique au japon said:


> Take the clamps off the fets and the story will be told. Otherwise Nah!


Out of curiosity, what are you looking for under the clamps?


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

Define decent, and looking at amp guts does not tell much of any story other than its burnt and not working.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

I really am starting to get sort of tired of threads like this. Its sort of fun, but it gets OLD. I could make an A.I. right now and just have it spit out answers. And do it in BASIC its so simple. 

Sure its decent. Almost all consumer amps are. Even the ones from Pyle are okay when the dude at the board factory is not asleep at the Q.C wheel. But Hell , most of those cheap amps are just copies of boards past with Upgrades to reference designs. Mainly in Power supply. The other being output stage improvements. 

Lets go to the facts. 









I would like to Point out that I would like to see MORE board flex protection. Also, the toroids / inductors are at least mounted with some Foam on the bottom. Very good. I don;t like that their is a resistor right next to the driver board that would cause heat. But I don't know if it does. It could just be a high value. 


I don't think Board flex is going to be that much of a Problem due to the Metal isolation bar. 










I'm a little worried that this cap may be getting to hot of a supper. 
View attachment 268915




This cap seems to be a Bit Puff dandy for my taste. 











This right here seems to make me wonder why they did this? Look at these resistors? Why? 










The seem to be pulled out of the board? Look at the solder "Hats"










If you look right here, there seems to be a transistor solder issue. issue. Maybe even a short. 










There also seems to be some COLD solder joints. 










But from the pic, its also seems that parts are just B grade parts. They work, but they are nothing to write home about.


----------



## fabrique au japon (Jun 30, 2014)

The Italian said:


> Out of curiosity, what are you looking for under the clamps?


The manufacture and the part number. The manufacture is most important. Most consumer car audio companies have to compete to keep the price low. Their designs get approved through their own marketing department which will suggest to use less expensive parts that will work but not be the best performance. Specifically in the power supply. How many n channel fets, 4 or6 or 8 or 12 in a typical 4 channel amp. Did they use the common [email protected] 60 amps?....or did the spend alot more money and put in IRF 3205 @120amps. Remember those companies are making 100,000 of this one amp.
You can get alot more out of any amp with the 3205 replacing the 44n yourself. 
There is alot more....like the operational amplifier in the crossover of the amp...Are there 4558 , 4570, or 4580 op amps or did they spend for the 072, 082, 4562, 1612 high performance low distortion op amp.
Here is another one ......are all the resistors +- 5%.? That's general purpose which is the majority of amplifiers being produced. Or did they use resistors with +-.01%. ? Which you'll find in a "SQ" sound quality amp.
Amps in the 80's were build pretty tough compared to the amps of today that you might get at Walmart for the general consumer. 

When looking for High end car stereo. You gotta dig deep in the internet. You'll see first what Google wants to show you. Companies that paid money for you to see them first. Unless you know the company name specifically will you find them. The cons of google. 

Is there a difference?.....hell yes! Dont be fooled. 

There is so much we the consumer can do to our equipment to make it better by replacing some specific componets, hence DIY . By the way, you dont have a competition stereo unless you replace the caps , op amps and transistors, mosfets , resistors etc with high performance parts. If you dont, you cant win.... 

So I would like to see under the clamps and find out if its Samyung parts or International Rectifier parts.


----------



## Foxxxycoxxxy (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Foxxxycoxxxy (Jul 1, 2019)

Are these amps made by the same company???


----------



## Foxxxycoxxxy (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

fabrique au japon said:


> The manufacture and the part number. The manufacture is most important. Most consumer car audio companies have to compete to keep the price low. Their designs get approved through their own marketing department which will suggest to use less expensive parts that will work but not be the best performance. Specifically in the power supply. How many n channel fets, 4 or6 or 8 or 12 in a typical 4 channel amp. Did they use the common [email protected] 60 amps?....or did the spend alot more money and put in IRF 3205 @120amps. Remember those companies are making 100,000 of this one amp.
> You can get alot more out of any amp with the 3205 replacing the 44n yourself.
> There is alot more....like the operational amplifier in the crossover of the amp...Are there 4558 , 4570, or 4580 op amps or did they spend for the 072, 082, 4562, 1612 high performance low distortion op amp.
> Here is another one ......are all the resistors +- 5%.? That's general purpose which is the majority of amplifiers being produced. Or did they use resistors with +-.01%. ? Which you'll find in a "SQ" sound quality amp.
> ...



I WANT YOU TO MAKE A VIDEO NOW! 

Superb!


----------



## LoriNagle (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello....there will be some specialized data there that can help.
Yield transformers, capacitors.
For your most essential functional needs, you won't have to know this. The most spotless force on a dollar to watt premise will do fine and dandy. Any legitimate amp will have a unintelligible distinction to the following if the force appraisals are the equivalent.

printed circuit board


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

JBL GTO 14001 - 1500Wrms @ 2 ohms - 1200Wrms @ 4Ohms - Class D amp - 4 x 40A fuses

I have one, but never installed it. Besides the age, seems to be a good amp, any thoughts?

*







*


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

**JBL GTO 14001 guts photo credits to ktraughb from the car audio forum


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

**JBL GTO 14001 guts photo credits to ktraughb from the car audio forum


----------



## Henrique Duarte (Jun 25, 2020)

**JBL GTO 14001 guts photo credits to ktraughb from the car audio forum


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

bnae38 said:


> Well they took the time/money to block the radiation from the power supply area. I would vote yes .
> 
> Lot going on in there.. appears to be 4ch classAB. What model?


I see 4 channels class A/B plus a class D channel behind that shield. But, I may be wrong...

Ge0


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yepper, looks that way.


----------

